# *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!!



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

PAP-Parts.com is proud to offer new choices in Touareg braking!! Hawk Performance pads offer compounds to fit nearly any need...
*HPS* - High Performance Street pads are world renowned for increasing stopping power on your street legal vehicle. This unique Ferro-Carbon formula was developed for street performance using the safety and quality of Aerospace and Motorsports severe-duty friction technology. The HPS compound offers a higher coefficient of friction over stock brake pads and can provide you 20-40% more stopping power and higher resistance to brake fade than most standard replacement pads. Less fade means you’ll have a highly durable brake pad with less brake dust.
*Ceramic* - Performance Ceramic pads are engineered to reduce vehicle brake NVH (Noise, Vibration and Harshness), creating a quieter performing brake pad for your truck or SUV. Furthermore, the ceramic formula has a linear friction profile that allows your truck's ABS brake system to work more effectively. With Performance Ceramic you can expect reduced brake pad wear, much lower dust output levels and a rotor-friendly brake pad. 
*LTS* - The new LTS (Light Truck & SUV) compound utilizes Hawk’s established and proven Ferro-Carbon formulation to provide superior stopping power for full-sized light trucks, SUVs and vans without noise and dust. A great choice for those who use their Touareg for towing.








*!!!! IMPORTANT: HOW TO TELL WHAT SIZE BRAKES YOU HAVE!!!
From what we have determined, all North American-spec Touaregs use the following front rotor sizes:
V6 and V8 Models: 330mm
V10 TDI Models: 350 mm
There is a *very slight* possibility that some vehicles may have inconsistenly sized brake components due to VW's manufacturing supply and demand issues during vehicle construction. It doesn't hurt to double check your brake size before placing your order. The easiest way to figure out your brake size (other than actually measuring the diameter of your rotors) is to look at the caliper. It should have "17ZR" or "18ZR" cast into the body. 17ZR=330mm, 18ZR=350mm. You can probably see this with the wheel mounted to the vehicle, but you may have to take a wheel off - but it's much less trouble (and cheaper) than returning a set of incorrect rotors/pads.*
*Front Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits - 330mm (V6/V8 Models)*
*HPS Pads - $116.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pads - $127.99 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pads - $122.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*HPS Pad/Rotor Kit - $271.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pad/Rotor Kit - $279.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pad/Rotor Kit - $277.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Front Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits - 350mm (V10 TDI Models)*
*HPS Pads - $116.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pads - $127.99 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pads - $122.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*HPS Pad/Rotor Kit - $291.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pad/Rotor Kit - $302.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pad/Rotor Kit - $297.95 - More Info/Buy Now*








*Rear Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits - (All Models)*
*HPS Pads - $75.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pads - $82.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pads - $78.99 - More Info/Buy Now*
*HPS Pad/Rotor Kit - $222.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*LTS Pad/Rotor Kit - $229.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Ceramic Pad/Rotor Kit - $225.95 - More Info/Buy Now*
*Our website, PAP-Parts.com is fully functional and secure and you can place orders there 24/7* by Visa, Mastercard, Discover or American Express. We can accept Paypal, too, but prefer the confidence/user protection afforded with credit card companies. Our warehouse is packed to the brim with in-stock items (13,000+ part numbers on the shelf!), so most of our orders ship the same business day you place your order!
*CLICK HERE** to see all of our Toaureg products or to place an order!*
*PAP-Parts.com
1-800-944-2964*
(614) 793-0981 outside the USA


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:48 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Scott, did all the '06-'07 V10s come with 350mm fronts???
Also, which has less dust...the HPS or the Ceramic?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Scott were you able to get together a list of good installers around the USA.
Cy


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Scott, did all the '06-'07 V10s come with 350mm fronts???
Also, which has less dust...the HPS or the Ceramic?


Scott?...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Scott, did all the '06-'07 V10s come with 350mm fronts???
Also, which has less dust...the HPS or the Ceramic?


As far as we can tell through our sources, all the 06-07 V10 TDI's have the 350mm front rotors.
The Ceramic pads should produce less dust than the HPS. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

The Hawk Ceramic Pads are great. I use them with a set of Cross Drilled Rotors, and I have very little dust compared to my OEM pads, and the stopping power is greatly improved.
One note with the ceramic, they are little bit noisier since they are a little harder, but we're not talking squeeking here!


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (shervinf)*

Does anyone make crossdrilled rotors for the Touareg?
I think that would look good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (68bird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *68bird* »_Does anyone make crossdrilled rotors for the Touareg?
I think that would look good.

Look on eBay. Lots of sellers there. Look for the Cayenne rotors. 330 mm for the V8 or pre-2007 V6.


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Cool. thanks spockcat. Anyone have pictures of these on an egg?


----------



## 68bird (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (68bird)*

One other question. I have a 2005 V8. Are all 4 rotors on my egg 330 mm?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (68bird)*

330 mm all four corners; 6 piston calipers front, 2 piston rear.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (68bird)*

These would be the ones you would want. 
These would be for a V10 only (despite that the auction shows them for a V8 also)


----------



## bklessig (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (bklessig)*

From what we know, the crossdrilled rotors offered in the above auctions are actually drilled by a third party and not by Zimmermann. We have witnessed many third party crossdrilled rotors that tend to crack very easily between the holes after moderate use due to their lack of chamfering on the holes. I don't want to come off as a total naysayer, but I would not recommend a crossdrilled rotor on a vehicle as heavy as a Touareg or a Cayenne. The crossdrilled holes are for looks and offer very little or no performance advantage over a stock rotor.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_The Hawk Ceramic Pads are great. I use them with a set of Cross Drilled Rotors, and I have very little dust compared to my OEM pads, and the stopping power is greatly improved.
One note with the ceramic, they are little bit noisier since they are a little harder, but we're not talking squeeking here!

Anybody use the HPS want ot chime in on performance vs dust?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Maybe the compound was changed for 2006/2007 Touaregs that they don't dust like before( my '05 Passat TDI never had a dust problem)...anybody who has a late model V10 can offer an opinion?


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Maybe the compound was changed for 2006/2007 Touaregs that they don't dust like before( my '05 Passat TDI never had a dust problem)...anybody who has a late model V10 can offer an opinion?

Unfortunately, my 2006 V10 TDI brakes produce just as much (too much) dust as my earlier 2004 V8 Touareg originally did, so I don't think the compound was changed.
Separately, when my 2004 Touareg needed new brakes, I installed the Hawk ceramic pads with new rotors and had excellent results. No difference in performance that I could notice, but brake dust was completely eliminated. Because the improvement was so dramatic, I'm now considering replacing just the pads on my month-old 2006 V10.
- Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

I am looking to replace the brakes and rotors on my 2005 V6 w/17 inch wheels. The 'check brake' light just came on yesterday. It has just under 55K miles.
I plan on ordering the Front Brake Rotor/Hawk Ceramic Pad Kit and Rear Brake Rotor/Hawk Ceramic Pad Kit. I don't do any towing so I thought the LTS were not for me.
My question is this: If I order these kits, do they include everything I need to replace the pads and rotors? Is there anything else I may need to replace the pads and rotors?
Thanks!!
Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (mrod1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrod1975* »_
My question is this: If I order these kits, do they include everything I need to replace the pads and rotors? Is there anything else I may need to replace the pads and rotors?
Thanks!!
Martin

Since your light is on, you will need to replace the brake pad sensors that have made contact with the rotors. You may need to replace all four - a visual inspection will tell which ones need to be replaced.
You will also need tools - basic Torx, hex key and metric wrenches and sockets. For those who live in an areas where they are generous with road salt in the winter, we usually recommend new rotor screws as well.


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you, Scott, for your reply. I am very interested in ordering these parts very soon. 
One more question that was discussed in the FAQs but doesn't seem to have a final answer: When replacing the pads due to the "Check Brake" light coming on, is it necessary to replace the rotors also?
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## [email protected]pap-parts (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (mrod1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrod1975* »_When replacing the pads due to the "Check Brake" light coming on, is it necessary to replace the rotors also?

I would suggest replacing the rotors when replacing the pads. The rotors are not designed to be "turned" and the new pads will not seat properly on an old or worn rotor. Plus, the old rotors may feel warped or jumpy with new pads.


----------



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hello, 
I own a '04 V8 and drive the car a little hard. What set of brake pads do you recommend that would improve my Treg's braking ability? I do not care so much for dust nor noise, braking is more important and also making sure the pads last longer than OEMs.


----------



## angusyue (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Scott:
I got a 2004 Teg V6 with 42K now, the brake light just was on a few days ago, I found just front brake is needed to service. I am going to order front rotor/pads now
For 2004 V6 with stock 17 wheels, can you tell me the size for the rotor? 330 or 350? 
I read the manual, it said I need the special tools called "Piston Resetting Tool" for the brake service, Do I need it? If so, could you mind tell me where I can found/get it. 
(I bought 100+ piece tools set from costco) 
The manual also mention I need to replace the Hex Bolt for the caliper, Do I have to? if so, do you have it? 
I have serviced my 1994 Ford mustang and 1999 VW GTI for brake jobs many times. I do believe I am able to fix my Teg, thanks
By the way, I tried to order these parts today, your website shows error
Thanks, many thanks
Angus


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: (angusyue)*

v6's are 330mm.
Just use some channel lock pliers and push the pad back into the pistons. No need for special tools.


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When I look to purchase ceramic pads for my 05 v8 with 17ZR#ers but with 18" wheels there is a notation on the checkout cart that these (17ZR) are only for 17" wheels







am I missing something? or is there a different 17ZR for 18s. Any help would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (worladdie)*

Basically all US-spec Touaregs except for the V10 TDI use the 330mm rotors. Since we sell these brake components for both Touareg and Cayenne models, our information must cover both models. If your calipers say "ZR17", you have 330mm front brakes. 
On another note, we just got a fresh shipment of Hawk pads and currently have EVERYTHING in stock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Edited rotor size information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Which one of these setup would provide the best overall performance?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (waynerm002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynerm002* »_Which one of these setup would provide the best overall performance?

Depends on how you use your Touareg...
HPS = Performance oriented street pad
Ceramic = Low dust, great all-around pad
LTS = For those who occasionally use their truck to tow or haul


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Scott, how about crossdrilled rotors?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Scott, how about crossdrilled rotors?

I covered this earlier in this post:
"From what we know, the crossdrilled rotors offered in the above auctions are actually drilled by a third party and not by Zimmermann. We have witnessed many third party crossdrilled rotors that tend to crack very easily between the holes after moderate use due to their lack of chamfering on the holes. I don't want to come off as a total naysayer, but I would not recommend a crossdrilled rotor on a vehicle as heavy as a Touareg or a Cayenne. The crossdrilled holes are for looks and offer very little or no performance advantage over a stock rotor."


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

sorry I meant slotted it was late...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

We have no slotted rotors available at the moment. Again, these would be third party-machined slots, so it may be a toss-up as far as reliability goes.


----------



## DMBBV (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Scott.


_Modified by DMBBV at 8:00 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (DMBBV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMBBV* »_Scott,
I ordered the Zimmerman discs/Hawk ceramic pads kit for all four corners on May 1. My order didn't ship until May 8 because the parts were not in stock despite PAP's website's representation that they were in stock. I did not receive the order until May 17, and much to my chagrine, the package only contained two discs (packaged with nothing more than a thin sheet of cardboard seperating them) and no pads. I was communicating with Matt @ PAP-Parts.com, but it's been radio silence since Friday, May 17. Meanwhile, I'm left with two banged, nicked, and scatched discs, no pads, a wallet that's over $500 lighter, and no communication from PAP. Please advise if you can help.

Brian,
The day you placed your order was the day we ran out of Ceramic pads for your application due to a large volume of orders the preceding day/night. Our website is updated at least a dozen times during the day to display up-to-the-minute inventory status, price changes, etc. However, this function is performed by a human. When you placed your order, the items you placed in your shopping cart may have shown "in stock" but if they sold out before we had a chance to update the website, we may have been temporarily out of them (which is what happened in your case). Generally, Hawk has these pads ready to ship to us. Since it's racing season and Hawk race pads are in large demand, their production was backed up on street brake pads (such as this particular application). We were caught a bit off guard waiting for our stocking order to arrive, but you were updated regularly on the status and your order was shipped immediately after we received the pads into our warehouse.
As for your order being short... We show a 103.45lb package leaving our facility on May 8. The FedEx tracking number shows a 49.9lb package was delivered to your door on May 16. Delivery time was an unusually lengthy 6 business days and your package was delivered via Orlando (you live in TX). We suspect there was an issue with the handling of the package on FedEx's end (possibly re-packaged). Highly uncommon, but when you ship a large volume of packages every day, the odds sometimes catch up to you. Since Matt last spoke with you on Friday, we had our FedEx representative launch an investigation to find out exactly what has happened. 
In the meantime, we have shipped a full set of front and rear rotors and pads to you at no charge until we find out exactly what has happened.
We apologize for the inconvenience and in no way is this mishap indicative of our normal business practices.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Everything in stock, ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

well here's my story. i replaced my brakes at 30k with hawk ceramic pads and zimmerman rotors from PaP. long story short after 7000 miles my rotors are warped severely. after talking to several brake specialists and mechanics the concensus is that these rotors and this car are not designed to run ceramic brake pads. they generate far more heat and dont have the same friction coeficent as the car was designed to have. PaP said there is nothing wrong with the combo and hawk said the same but everyone else ive talked to said that ceramic pads are a horrible choice for this vehicle. i have since ordered a new set of brakes from alretta truck parts. here is the link http://forums.clubtouareg.com/viewtopic.php?t=4487. i will post my experience once i install and use them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (xtant666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtant666* »_well here's my story. i replaced my brakes at 30k with hawk ceramic pads and zimmerman rotors from PaP. long story short after 7000 miles my rotors are warped severely. after talking to several brake specialists and mechanics the concensus is that these rotors and this car are not designed to run ceramic brake pads. they generate far more heat and dont have the same friction coeficent as the car was designed to have. PaP said there is nothing wrong with the combo and hawk said the same but everyone else ive talked to said that ceramic pads are a horrible choice for this vehicle. i have since ordered a new set of brakes from alretta truck parts. here is the link http://forums.clubtouareg.com/viewtopic.php?t=4487. i will post my experience once i install and use them.

We've sold countless sets of Ceramic pad/rotor kits without any complaints. If I remember correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong here), in your conversation with our sales associate, you stated that your wife had been driving your Touareg after you installed the new brakes. Along those lines, we've heard of people going through pads on their Touaregs in 15K miles and we've heard of 45K + mile users. Brake wear is obviously quite subjective to the user's daily driving circumstances and style of driving.
Good luck with your latest purchase. We stand behind and believe in the quality and value of the products we sell. Hawk and Zimmerman are both well known and well respected manufacturers.


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Agreed that brake wear varies hugely with driving style, etc. I'm amazed how fast people report going through brakes. I replaced my Treg front pads and rotors (with PAP ceramic) at 60K, and they weren't quite worn to the sensors. This is the earliest I've ever had to redo brakes on any vehicle. Even my Eurovan Camper (near 6,000 lb) got 90K on the front, and much more on the rear.
Obviously my driving/braking style is quite different from many on this forum - but I have no fears about the ceramic pads the way I drive, and I love the lack of dust.
Dealer recommendations are always conservative. My son was told he needed new fronts on his Passat at 40K. They didn't actually reach minimum spec until 60K. Sure it's safer to replace too soon than too late, but a lot of replacements are questionable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (TomB_tx)*

Good words ^^


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Scott I clicked on the LTS rotor and pad kit the price that come up is 279.95 Which price is it? 262.95 or 279.95


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Scott I clicked on the LTS rotor and pad kit the price that came up is 279.95 Which price is it? 262.95 or 279.95







Do I need to order a hardware kit? I know that I need new sensors. I dont use the treg for towing yet but maybe in the future but what I would be towing is a jet ski which doesnt weigh much, Would ceramic be appropriate. Most of my driving is stop and go and my pads and rotors wore out at 21000 miles


_Modified by rlkeen at 6:04 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (rlkeen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlkeen* »_Scott I clicked on the LTS rotor and pad kit the price that came up is 279.95 Which price is it? 262.95 or 279.95







Do I need to order a hardware kit? I know that I need new sensors. I dont use the treg for towing yet but maybe in the future but what I would be towing is a jet ski which doesnt weigh much, Would ceramic be appropriate. Most of my driving is stop and go and my pads and rotors wore out at 21000 miles

Unfortunately, we had to raise our prices to cover the escalating cost of these rotors. We'd been holding steady at our old prices while we were incurring higher and higher costs.
You should only need the hardware kit if your old hardware is very rusty or destroyed. 
Ceramic pads will be fine for your application.


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

thanks Scott placed the order today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (rlkeen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIMMYJOEGG (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

I just ordered and installed this hawk ceramic rotor kit for both front and rear. I have about 300 miles on them now and have had no issues, no squeaking, very low dust and they were a good company to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! (JIMMYJOEGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIMMYJOEGG* »_I just ordered and installed this hawk ceramic rotor kit for both front and rear. I have about 300 miles on them now and have had no issues, no squeaking, very low dust and they were a good company to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice!


----------



## fdb70 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

Just ordered my kit & hoping to receive it within the next few days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: *** PAP-Parts: HAWK Brake Pads & Pad/Rotor Kits!! ([email protected])*


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (PAP-Parts.com)*

PAP parts,
I am interested in ordering the Front Brake kits :
Zimmerman rotors with the Hawk HPS pads for my
2004-V8 w/ 17ZR caliper
What is the shipping time to No. Ca 95762 ?
Thanks


----------



## stonerv (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Pads and rotors*

Are pap-parts still in operation?
I email them for some pads and rotors to deliver to Malaysia>
Await your reply.
Really need to solve the brake dust nuisance!!!


----------

